# Flight Simulator X and Video Card



## gordon1992 (Apr 9, 2007)

Flight Simulator X says it doesn't work with my hardware, I used System Requirements Lab and I failed the Video Card test as seen below.


Video Card
Minimum: 32 MB 100% DirectX 9.0c video card with Pixel Shader 2.0
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Controller)
FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 32 MB , You have - 128.0 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - No
Pixel Shader Ver.: Required - 2.0 , You have - 0.0

I have FIFA 07 which works on my computer but when I did the system requirements lab on it, it said Fail on the Video Card Test below.

Video Card
Minimum: 64MB DirectX 9.0c compatible video card (NVIDIA Geforce3+/ATI Radeon 7500+/Intel 915g)
You Have: Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Family (Mobile Intel(R) 915GM/GMS,910GML Express Chipset Controller)
FAIL: Sorry, your video card does not meet this minimum requirement. 
Video Card Features - Minimum attributes of your Video Card

Video RAM: Required - 64 MB , You have - 128.0 MB
Video Card 3D Acceleration: Required - Yes , You have - No

but FIFA 07 does work.

all other computer specs works fine.

any ideas?


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm afraid that you will need a supported video card in order to run FSX. JFI, simply because your system runs FIFA 07 does not necessarily mean that it will run FSX. Flight Simulator X does indeed require very high system specs in order to run well. Sorry.


----------



## ACA529 (Nov 16, 2005)

FSX requires a lot of power to run. You'll need to get a new video card to run it.


----------

